# Simplicity 10560 auger belt replacement



## Lm032440## (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello!-new member here. I have a 10.5 hp 24" wide 10560 that I bought back in 2006 that I just snapped the auger belt on. I got a new belt thinking I could replace it myself but I am having some difficulty. The gear is so close to the auger pulley that I cant slip it by to put the belt on the bottom of that pulley. The manual shows removing a couple of the bolts from the gear assembly (I see only one bolt) and sliding the axle to the right but that doesn't seem right to me. I was wondering if anyone has any experience replacing this belt. 

Thank you!
Lou


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome to SBF Lou!

I'm an Ariens owner, so can't provide specific advice.

I searched YouTube - there's many belt replacement videos but few for Simplicity. Modern 2 stage blowers are all similar. Perhaps there's a video or two that'll give you an overview of belt replacement, for example:






Another resource might be parts diagrams for the 10560E, such as these from Jack's Small Engines:

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...039-987041-987043-987144-987145-987147-987149

Simplicity's support number is: 1-800-317-7833. Don't know if they're good or worthless.

How 'bout talking face to face with a dealer. I can't imagine they'd refuse to give you free advice.

Also there's a Simplicity-specific forum right here on SBF:

Simplicity Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums

Sorry I can't be more helpful Lou. Good luck!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

u might have to separate the bucket from the drive/engine, support engine side w/small step ladder or stool or against wall so it cant fall.
loosen slightly bottom nuts, do not remove, remove upper attaching bolts, the ones that attach engine side to the bucket. pics would help. its a pia todo if its like mine


----------



## Lm032440## (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you for the responses. I don't think I can take the bucket off or at least I shouldn't have to according to the manual although it would be much easier if I could. There has to be a way to slide the axle out of the way here but I think I'll head to the dealer on Sat for a little advice! Thank you
Lou


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

u dont take it off, it opens like a clam shell, bottom bolts act like a hinge, just make sure engine side is supported



if it was easy we'd all be astronauts .........or reality tv stars


----------



## Lm032440## (Jan 8, 2018)

I spoke to the dealer today and got the belt on-thank you!  I have a new problem now though - I had to open up the pawl to rotate the gear to feed the belt behind it. To do this I took the bolt out of the gear assembly because the manual said to but I don't think it was necessary. Now I can't get the bolt back in because I think the axle moved along with the bolt hole and I can't locate the hole now. The set collar was all the way to the right before this and now there is about an inch gap and I didn't touch it


I've attached a couple of pics and descriptions if anyone might be able to help


Thank you in advance


Lou


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i cant help u here but for future reference my blower has unmovable thick metal tangs to keep belt in place on auger large pulley. manual says to bend them out of way when doing belt change, ha.
easier for me was to remove the large auger pulley, wrap belt on it then reinsert pulley in to auger shaft.


----------

